# What electric grinder would you recommend for around £300?



## Way Out West (9 mo ago)

Ideally something that does espresso and coarser grinds.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Well I would go for a Eureka Mignon Specialita if you can find an offer or a used one. The grind setting knob isn’t to everyone’s taste but once you have done a few different beans with it you get the idea. It’s a sturdy grinder and consistency is good. I like my Eureka.


----------



## Way Out West (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the recommendation. I was originally going to get a Wilfa Uniform grinder, but I get the feeling that by spending a little bit more, I could get a much better grinder.


----------



## pitchcircle (7 mo ago)

I can only join in with the recommendation of the Eureka Mignon Specialitá. Yes the adjuster knob shoud perhaps be re-designed, but apart from that it is a wonderful grinder with extremely low retention. If used correcty, 18.0 g of beans come out as 18.0 g of grinds or very close. The grinds are even and it is the first and very important step to achieve consitancy and repeatability. I bought mine for 399 which is of course more than your 300 budget, but if you want a spot-on grinder for espresso, a single dose grinder, save up for this one. The only limitation is if you want to grind very dark roast and oily beans for an ultrafine Ristretto brew, you can clogg the mill, but that will happen in many grinders and that type of bean would not be my choice for Ristretto anyway. G.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

There's one for sale on the forum now. Grab it


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The only problem with the Wilfa flat is that it will only have a couple of marks where you can brew espresso & you'll have to be flexible on ratio. For brewed, I don't think you're going to find a much better grinder for a little bit more. It's a normal grinder & that's what you're going to get around this price point.

Switching between espresso & brewed is going to be a bit of a faff on any grinder. Do you have a grinder for brewed already? If so, maybe save a bit more & go for an espresso oriented grinder?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Way Out West said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I was originally going to get a Wilfa Uniform grinder, but I get the feeling that by spending a little bit more, I could get a much better grinder.


You’ve got that right. The Wilfa isn’t really up to the job you want done.
chalk another vote up for the Eureka Mignon Specialitá, from me.
lots of single dose mods available for the Eureka, too. But boy it needs a bigger adjustment knob, first and foremost. Another 1cm diameter will give it a bigger adjustment Window.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

£100 more and theres a niche in the for sale section,


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Exactly Jake thats what I would do


----------



## Way Out West (9 mo ago)

I don't know much about coffee grinders, what's a single dose mod?


----------



## Way Out West (9 mo ago)

MWJB said:


> The only problem with the Wilfa flat is that it will only have a couple of marks where you can brew espresso & you'll have to be flexible on ratio. For brewed, I don't think you're going to find a much better grinder for a little bit more. It's a normal grinder & that's what you're going to get around this price point.
> 
> Switching between espresso & brewed is going to be a bit of a faff on any grinder. Do you have a grinder for brewed already? If so, maybe save a bit more & go for an espresso oriented grinder?


Thanks, currently, I don't have a grinder at all and it's likely that the grinder will be used more for Aeropress than for espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Way Out West said:


> Thanks, currently, I don't have a grinder at all and it's likely that the grinder will be used more for Aeropress than for espresso.


Well, a fine Aeropress grind can dovetail with the espresso range, so I'd focus one something electric for these. A hand grinder between £50-£150 would be fine for coarser V60 and save you upsetting your fine settings too much.


----------

